# Recent acquisition: Ariens S16H



## TecumsehBriggs

Just inherited an Ariens S16H. It has a deck & a snowblower. I got it started with a jump & a quick carb cleaning. Had to get it running to get it on the trailer. This sucker is heavy! Came with wheel weights & chains.


I put an ad online looking for unwanted tractors & this was offered to me. I will add more details as I figure this bad boy out.


By the way, it also came with a John Deere STX38, which also runs!


Both of these were free.


----------



## jhngardner367

I see you're up to your old tricks,TB !LOL! 
Well Done ! Pics soon, I hope ??


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

As promised. A pic of the Ariens.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here's another


----------



## jhngardner367

Great looking tractor ! That should handle the white stuff pretty well !


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Btw, that's a 48" snowblower, which works. Needs a shear pin on the right side, though. It also came with a 48" mowing deck. 

I charged up the battery the other day. Ran it for awhile, then it conked out. Not charging. Charged it up again & wiggled some wires. It charges! The screen was loose & the woodruff key on the main driveshaft disintegrated. A trip to Ace Hardware & 27 cents later, it was back together & moving. A couple bolts from the spare hardware jar & the screen was secure.

Now I'm bummed...I'm into this thing for 27 whole cents!


----------



## jhngardner367

BWAHAHAHAHA ! It's gonna break you ! LOL!
By the way TB,Lowes has the shear pins,pretty reasonable( $3 for 4 ?,I think).
NOW you need a hotcab !


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Know where I can find one?


----------



## jhngardner367

Check CL,under farm & garden,in your area. I've seen them on there,both soft and hard shell types.


----------



## Country Boy

Make sure you get the right shearpins for that unit. They are different than the ones for the walkbehind units. IIRC, they are quite expensive ($4-5 each maybe) and the break points are in a different location than the 51001500 shearpins for the walkbehinds. I carry a few at work for these blowers, but we don't sell many of them. That unit looks like it was well taken care of. Its from the very early 70s, around the time of the acquisition of that line from New Holland. Ariens called them GT's after they bought them out. If you can get me the model and serial number, I can probably look up when it was built on the dealer portal.


----------



## GTcollector

It's a mid to late 1970, it say a 1978-1980 because of the two spoke wheel, the last NH models came out around 1974. The blower is actually newer than the tractor. I have much of the dealer brochures for these tractors through the years. The model number on the frame wont tell you when it was made, if its still there at all. Best way to tell is from the engine serial number.


----------



## Country Boy

I can tell from the model and serial number on the tractor (I can also do the blower if you want that info too). I can run them on the dealer website (I work for a dealer) and it will tell you years of production for the different serial number ranges. It will tell you the exact date shipped to the dealer and the date sold for the newer items (early-mid 90s on IIRC). The engine serial number is okay, unless the engine was replaced or the tag is missing. The reason I think its an early 70s model is because of the left hand fender. The later ones had a square fender, the early ones had the more rounded/chopped off fender. The only other one I saw with that style fender besides the New Holland branded models was an S-14G I worked on for a local guy. That was a 1973-74 unit.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I will look for the numbers & post them here. Thanks guys.


----------



## GTcollector

Country Boy said:


> I can tell from the model and serial number on the tractor (I can also do the blower if you want that info too). I can run them on the dealer website (I work for a dealer) and it will tell you years of production for the different serial number ranges. It will tell you the exact date shipped to the dealer and the date sold for the newer items (early-mid 90s on IIRC). The engine serial number is okay, unless the engine was replaced or the tag is missing. The reason I think its an early 70s model is because of the left hand fender. The later ones had a square fender, the early ones had the more rounded/chopped off fender. The only other one I saw with that style fender besides the New Holland branded models was an S-14G I worked on for a local guy. That was a 1973-74 unit.


You may be right, I have ongoing problem with my eyes, somedays are better than others. First they are not Cub wheel weights, probably NH weights turned inward or JD weights. I thought I saw it had a two spoke steering wheel, but now I don't think it does, the fenders indeed does look like a earlier model. I was under the impression that the first Ariens S and GTs appeared in the model year 1974. The earlier models had vickers hydros and squared of edges on the gas tank


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

It does have a 2 spoke steering wheel.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Welded in a small patch on the frame tunnel panel. At some time in its life, the driveshaft came loose & the rag joint wore a hole in the panel. I already installed a new woodruff key in the front of the driveshaft & tightened up everything else. This is the repaired panel in primer awaiting paint. I de-rusted some of the frame & applied Krylon rusty metal primer. Once I get the rest of the frame sanded & primed, painting will begin.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

The Ariens seat was shot, so I found one on craigslist for $25. It's a brand freaking new Cub Cadet zero turn seat. Had to drill 4 new holes, but big deal. It has seat tracks & is fully adjustable. First the old, then the new.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here's the fuel parts I replaced.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here's the frame after some massaging & primer. I removed the wet carpeted footrest pads & after the rust is removed, I will install a pair of aluminum diamond plate treads.


----------



## jhngardner367

Looks like it's comin' along pretty well !


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Alrighty, here's the numbers:

The tractor is a model # 931003 (& has a 2 spoke steering wheel)
Serial # 000330

The engine is a Model K341S
Spec # 71109a
Serial # 5152566

The 48" snowblower is a model 831010
The serial number is way too weak to see even through the macro on my phone camera.

The 48" deck is a model 831002
Serial # 003026

Any help on year of manufacture & what type of shear pins I need for the snowblower would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Country Boy

The tractor was built from 1973-1974. I can't get more specific because Ariens doesn't have serial number listings that old online. The shear pin for the blower would be part #53108100.

If you need to look up parts or anything, go to www.ariens.com and click on "Parts" at the top of the page. Click where it says "Click here to enter Parts Radar." That will get you the exact same parts lookup that we have at work, it just doesn't show pricing. Just a note. If there is a black arrow in front of the part number you are looking at on that site, it means there are either older or newer numbers for that part. The arrows pointing to the left means the part number shown is the newest and there are older numbers that were replaced. An arrow pointing to the right means the number shown is the old number and it was superseded by a new number. Just click on the arrow to view the newer or older numbers.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy

No problem. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask. I know most of the folks in Tech support over at Ariens because the factory is about 6 blocks from where I work.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here is the diamond plate I used to make running board treads. I think it came off a van or pickup, not sure. It was bent, so I unbent it & cut it to shape. Still have to either sandblast them or polish them. Haven't decided yet. I'll probably secure them with black silicone & pop rivets.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Today I attached the sandblasted aluminum running boards to the Ariens using pop rivets & black silicone. The frame got a final light sanding & a couple coats of gloss black tractor & implement paint. The tape was removed from the decals & the tunnel cover reattached.


----------



## snoel

A little maintenance, and "prettying up", sure makes these old tractors a pleasure to use, and look at!


----------



## jhngardner367

Awesome job, tb !


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Took my son for a ride around the block on the Ariens Friday after school. That's the longest distance away from the house I've driven it since I got it. Runs very well. Need to adjust the slop out of the steering gear.


----------



## Country Boy

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Took my son for a ride around the block on the Ariens Friday after school. That's the longest distance away from the house I've driven it since I got it. Runs very well. Need to adjust the slop out of the steering gear.



Should be pretty easy to adjust. There is a screw and nut on the side of the gear box. Loosen the nut and turn the screw in until the slop is gone, then tighten the nut. If the thrust bearings are bad, you'll have to find a source for them. Ariens no longer supplies them anymore. IIRC, they bought those steering units from the Parker company. They might still have bearings for them.

Also, check for a grease fitting on the side of the gear box. I think those units had a grease zerk to allow you to keep them packed with grease. Otherwise the worm and follower pin will wear quickly.


----------



## fatjay

Nice job! Need a picture of the whole tractor at this point, that paint looks great.

I have a 69 new holland S14, a 71 new holland S14 and a 73 ariens S16, they're all the same tractor. There's a lot of accessories you can get for this beast. I have a blade, single stage snowblower, 2 mower decks, tiller, and cab.

I'd love to get my hands on a 2 stage blower though.

You also might want to try a little mod I did for the snowblower chute. Take a window motor from a car that has a small gearbox to slow it down, and you can attach it to the screw that turns the chute. Then a SPDP switch and you now have push button chute control. The tractor has power everything else, why not power chute too?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Put the tire chains on today. More pics to come soon.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Threw a belt on the snowthrower. Snapped right in half. Crap!


----------



## fatjay

Threw a belt? The only belts should be a double belt coming off the front PTO down tot he driveshaft that attaches to the tractor. Do you have a picture of hte damage? I might be able to help you find a replacement.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Replaced both 35" belts on the pto. One stretched & flew off, the other snapped. Turns out they were both 34" belts (thanks previous owner), but the manual called for 35". Found them at NAPA auto parts for $9 each. Had to detach the snowblower to install them, since the driveshaft runs through the belts. About a half hour & they were both installed & ready. Could've been worse, I guess.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here she is in the summer, all fixed up & painted.


----------



## fatjay

Glad to hear it wasn't to much trouble. Tractor looks really good! I'm at the point that I can swap the blower for the plow blade in 5 minutes. Two pins and two hooks. Hooking the blower back up isn't that bad either, I get it close and slide it on. I take the entire driveshaft off the PTO, much easier than lining up the square shaft to receiver. Though I imagine the single stage blower is considerably lighter than the 2 stage.

In the spring I need to swap the trans-axle from my parts tractor, I somehow got a bit of a bend in the axle causing it to not sit level. But then I'm also planning to repower that one with a 10hp diesel. So much to do...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I have at least 12 lawn tractors that need repair prior to sale. Have to remove the wheel weights from the Ariens, clean them up along with the wheels & mower deck, then paint everything white. I need to go through the deck & repair/replace needed parts, sharpen blades, etc. 

Still have to replace the shocks & tie rods on my truck, finish off the body work & install stabilizer.

That's just the short list.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Where's the best place to get a muffler for this tractor? I'm having trouble finding the correct part number for this model year ('74).

I was looking into cheap replacement mufflers & can get one for about $25. How long do the cheap ones last? I can't afford $140 for an original replacement part.

My buddy suggested I put an elbow, straight pipe, elbow & a stack muffler. I was thinking of putting a $25 replacement muffler, then an elbow & a stack with a rain cap. Any suggestions?


----------



## fatjay

I paid 20 for a new muffler for a ford jubilee. The used a small exhaust clamp and pipe to hold it on. Rain cap on top and have a nice stack. eBay is your friend, anything with a 1.5" pipe can be adapted.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I ordered a replacement muffler off ebay for $25 shipped. If it's still too loud, I'll add a small pancake muffler on the outside. I have to lengthen the outlet somewhat & modify the inlet. 

Took the deck apart, cleaned it & started sanding it down prior to painting. Sanded down the deck height adjustment assembly & coated with primer.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Painted the deck height adjuster white, cleaned & sanded the mower deck, primed & let dry. Cleaned up all the other brackets & hardware, painted the deck white after a light coat of white primer (had to stretch the white paint). Had to run out for supplies.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Deck in primer. Sorry about pics not in order. Can't figure out how to edit correctly.


----------



## fatjay

Looking good! I have one of those decks too, but the housing for hte driveshaft is broken. Shame, I wouldn't mind cutting with my new holland. When Ariens released their deck, though, it had a different gear box. That there is the new holland deck. From a design standpoint, the NH is better built IMO. I have both, my gear box on my ariens deck is trashed.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Gotta head over to Farm & Fleet for some more paint. I'm using Valspar tractor & implement paint. They are the only supplier in the area. Rainy today & cooler. Can't actually paint today, but at least I'll be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## kubota_clone

Nice build! I have the exact same tractor I just finished today! I'll post up a thread right away it's good to see another s-16h.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

As soon as I finish putting up a fence, I can continue working on the Ariens deck. Already bought a bunch of primer & paint, so that's not a problem. I have to straighten out the bracket/frame that attaches the deck to the tractor, the sand/prime/paint.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Used 2 trucks, a couple bricks & a big hammer to straighten the mower deck subframe. It was bent in several places & slightly twisted. There is an arm on the subframe that is secured by a dowel & a cotter pin. The dowel was too small, so I welded in a shoulder bolt instead. Much stronger than original. Also had to weld a small finger to the end of the arm. Ready for sanding, priming & paint.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Everything sanded, primed or painted except for the subframe. Started to rain heavily & had to postpone operations til tomorrow.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

If not for this abundance of rain we've been experiencing, I probably would have finished the Ariens deck & had a good start on the snowblower. Anyway, everything is painted except for the subframe. Give me about 2 hours of dry weather & I should have the subframe cleaned, painted & have the deck reassembled & installed. My shed is way too small ( packed with crap) to work on stuff inside.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Subframe is sanded down, primed & painted, along with the rest of the deck hardware. 

Got the new muffler installed, but had to do a bit of modification first. Original equipment muffler is $140. Not for this cheap s.o.b.! Got a $25 muffler on ebay, although it IS a bit smaller. The inlet & discharge openings are 1"; the pipe fitting on the engine is 1 1/4", so I removed the 1 1/4" pipe nipple, replaced it with a 1 1/4" to 1" reducer & a 1" pipe nipple & clamped the muffler to that. Also had to cut off the curved discharge end of the muffler, cut a couple slots & ram in an extension to fit past the hood.

Still have to repair a wire to the headlights, adjust the steering gearbox & assemble/install the deck. Then, I have to paint the wheels, wheel weights, snowblower & body parts. Jeez, it never ends!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs




----------



## kubota_clone

Lookin good!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Having trouble posting.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Assembled the deck today, repaired the headlight wire, greased all fittings & adjusted the hood. Tried to adjust the steering gearbox, but could not find an adjusting screw anywhere. Tightened some linkage & greased gearbox. Drove the Ariens around the yard a little bit. I'll try to get my buddy to help install the deck tomorrow.


----------



## kubota_clone

Want me to take a pic of the steering box adjustment procedure in the owners manual?


----------



## kubota_clone




----------



## kubota_clone

Here's the whole page, took a couple close ups incase you can't zoom.

Hope that helps


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Thanks kc. I also saw a youtube video on the adjustment procedure. Had trouble seeing the adjuster. I'll have to look again.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Adjusted the steering gearbox yesterday & also the alignment. The deck is ready to be attached. I'm sick as a dog right now. Have been for a couple days. Sinus infection or something.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got the deck installed & adjusted, then went for a mow. Got about halfway through the yard when the engine quit. Won't go full throttle, so that makes me think the carb is gunked up.














Finished off the yard with my beloved Ranch King.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Cleaned out the float bowl & blew air through the carb. Also replaced a fuel line from fuel pump to carb. Started right up & ran perfect. Drove it around the neighborhood to show it off a little. Wirebrushed the wheel weights, primed & painted them. The wheels are next.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Where do I find a correct gas cap/gauge for this tractor? Can't find one anywhere.


----------



## fatjay

I can get you a picture of mine. Got it from tractor supply. Doesn't have fuel level indicator though.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Jay, your Ariens has the narrow gas filler neck too, right? Do you have a part number for the cap?

I was hoping for a gauge-type cap. I ordered a 31819 which is the superseded replacement part number, but the threads are too wide. My (somewhat) local parts guy is trying to find me one through his distributors, but it looks like a discontinued oddball. I could drill a hole in the cap that's on it now to vent it, but I would really like a new vented gas cap with gauge. Looked all over the internet, can't find the right one.


----------



## fatjay

I have the original for my aliens with gauge but it's broken and in bad shape. Search ariens parts radar and then you search para and enter 16hp and you can find 16hp hydro and get exploded diagrams of all the parts and part numbers. I will look when I get home.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I've done exhaustive research on gas caps with gauges for these tractors. From what I'm led to believe, they changed the tanks after the 931005 models to a wider opening. Those use the 31819 cap/gauge. Unfortunately, mine is an early model, 931003. 

Fortunately though, I found out the gas cap I have on it IS a vented cap. Just doesn't have a gauge. Guess it'll have to work for now. Getting a new air filter tomorrow & hopefully I can find the box of ignition coils hidden in my shed. Pretty sure that's the cause of my hot start problem.


----------



## fatjay

The ariens has a raised part, different from other models. Is yours raised up or no? My earlier models are not raised, but my later models are. The fuel level meter does NOT fit in earlier models, it's not deep enough. They only took a regular gas cap.

I don't see a 931003, 931004 is a 12hp LT, 931005+ are the 14-16hp GT's.


These two models have different style tanks, but the same P/N for the gas cap.
03181900 GAS GAUGE & CAP
#15









03107900 GAS GAUGE & CAP 
#15


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Been through all those schematics. Part# 31819, 031819, 03181900 do not fit. Everywhere I look, it says 31079 is superseded by 31819, which does not fit.

There is also a 31475, which may be what I need. Obsolete, no longer available.

Also, my gas tank is square & 6" deep.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here is the tank opening...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Inside diameter


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Outside diameter...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Thread diameter...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I assume this is the original gas tank. It doesn't look disturbed or replaced.


----------



## fatjay

I'll measure tomorrow. I think mines taller though with the fuel gauge. There's an extra rise part. I'll take a picture with the deck up of the two types of tanks.


----------



## film495

I have an S12 and tried to find the gas cap with gauge and did not find one. I thought I did, after sifting through all the details, and it was about 1/4 or an inch too tall for my gas tank. I tried bending it to fit, but threw my hand up and figured I could continue to just keep using a stick from the yard to dip and check the level as a gas gauge. I thought I really wanted the gas cap with gauge, but it was not worth the effort, IMHO - and I did not end up with one, I use the old cap and am happy to have it ... lol


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

If only I could fabricate some sort of adaptor...


----------



## fatjay

Here it is, sorry I flaked out yesterday. The hole is considerably larger.










You could probably find a tank to swap. They should be swappable. I can't flip the back on my S14 because the cab is on it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I'd really hate to swap out a good tank just because of a cap. I'll use the cap I have for now. I'm sure something will pop up on ebay.


----------



## kubota_clone

To be honest I wouldn't even worry about the fuel gauge. The tank is so large I only filled it up twice last winter.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I agree. I'm gonna let it go for now.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Bought a new air filter off ebay. Saved $1 over my local guy's price. $7/shipped.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I knew I had a couple coils stashed away. Found them today & used the middle one on the Ariens. The fuel filter was pretty gross, so I changed that, too. Mowed the entire property without a hitch. She was conking out after 15 minutes or so. Not anymore. Mystery solved. Grass cut. Yay!


----------



## jtigerone

I have a1996 20G and a 1983 8123


----------



## TecumsehBriggs




----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Replaced both pto belts today. The manual calls for a matched set of 1/2"x35". Can't seem to find them in the size I need. My parts guy said all I need is 2 of the same size. I told him "No, there is a difference". He didn't believe me until I measured 3 belts at his shop with his measuring device. 2 were 35" & 1 was 35 1/8" or 35 1/4". I took the 2 that measured 35". 

I may need to tighten up the idler pulley somehow. I had it off once & added a couple shims. That seemed to tighten it up, as well as align it with the belts a little better. 

Anyhoo, I started her up & we drove around the yard for a little while. Pretty soon, I'll remove the deck & reinstall the snowblower. I had intended to clean & paint the wheels this year before I reattach the rear wheel weights. I still may.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got a line on a free GT17. The guy is selling a pair of John Deere 300s & wants to just pass the Ariens along to someone who will appreciate it & not scrap it. It comes with a leaf bagging system, which includes an electric blower that pushes the leaves up into the bags. Probably pick it up next week after doctor appointments are done.


----------



## fatjay

I'm curious to see that bagging system and how it works. be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

You bet I will!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here's the free GT I picked up today. For some reason, even though the guy knew I was picking up the tractor, he sent the engine out to a friend of his to repair, rebuild or replace. Why? Who knows? Anyhoo, here it is, along with the rear bagging system. So, no engine, no seat, no bags for the bagger, probably some misc hardware missing.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs




----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Removed the rear-mounted leaf bagger & deck, then stashed them in the backyard under a tarp. I attached the grille, side panels, hood & gas tank so it would at least look like a tractor.







There are alot of important parts missing; engine, front wheels & tires, center rockshaft, seat, damaged fan, dry rotted hydraulic hoses, tons of bad wiring. Not really sure what I'm gonna do with it. I would hate to part it out, but it may happen if I don't get the engine back.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Front wheels installed, covered with tarp. Found a center rockshaft on ebay for $3. All I need now is a Kohler engine, a seat & a battery.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got the rear pto loosened, but not completely removed. Took out the rear pto switch & related wiring. I may part out the GT. Not completely sure yet. Without an engine, what's the point? The guy who gave me the tractor may have sold the engine knowing damn well I was picking up the tractor. The engine was part of the deal.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Swapped out the mower deck for the snowblower after doing a final mowing. Installed the rear wheel weights, but the tire chains will have to wait til tomorrow. In the spring, I plan to paint the wheels, repair a couple cracks in the fiberglass fender pan & hood, repaint the body & hood, install the rear pto shaft & clutch ftom the GT. For now, she's good to go.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs




----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Tire chains went on today.


----------



## lamimartin

*Sno Thro attachment vs rear weight*

Hi ! How does it runs with tire chains and weights ? I found out on mine I bought a month ago (identical setup, SH16H + mower and snow blower attachments) that I also needed to add three concrete blocks on a 3 point hitch adaptor I made instead of the sandbox recommended on the user's manual to compensate for snow blower weight. This really makes a difference on traction every time there is a significant hill or slippery surface to work on.


















The only serious problem I had so far is finding a solution to the U Joint of the snow blower which is getting some loose on the bearings. So far so good, but I hope mine will last for the rest of the winter, then I will have the U joint refurbished at a local machine shop. The Ariens replacement part #631128, superceded by #33099900 is worth over 415$ ! I'm hoping It can be refurbished for much less. Other than that, I will likely follow roughly the same process you've been trough, revising every system and repainting what needs to be.

Incidentally, I also found out that kevlar reinforced v-belts are not much more expensive and are highly recommended for PTO and attachments.

Thanks for your pictures and contributions ! It is quite inspiring for a simple handy man like me (not mechanic). It is good to see I'm not the only one who does appreciate the old simple and rugged stuff like this Ariens S16H and my Oliver 550 1964 farm tractor. (see my album)


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

She seems a bit front heavy without a rear weight box. I might make one using a metal milk crate & some weightlifting weights.


----------



## lamimartin

TecumsehBriggs said:


> She seems a bit front heavy without a rear weight box. I might make one using a metal milk crate & some weightlifting weights.


You have probably seen pictures like this one:









I needed the 3 point hitch for summer, so I drilled a few holes and bolted a couple of square steel tubing to use the concrete blocks I had. This makes a very long tractor, but I have the space for it.

In my humble opinion, because a sandbox is very close to the rear end, weight you put in it won't be as efficient as using the 3 point attachment, but is convenient to have a shorter tractor. I would think a sandbox would need to have at least 150lbs of weight to make a difference.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Put the snowblower away & pulled out the mower deck. Hooked up the wagon so I could give my son a tractor ride. Soon I'll clean up & paint the wheels, do a little bodywork on the fiberglass parts & paint everything.


----------



## fatjay

I'm jealous. I have 2 decks for my s14, one is missing a driveshaft part, and the other is damaged, and they are two different styles. So I have to mow with my craftsman, which is slow.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

There is a seller (probably a few) who sells older tractor parts. Bought a rockshaft for the parts tractor. I've seen lots of Ariens parts. I believe the seller's name is wanderer_56464...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Hooked up the mower deck today & adjusted the cutting height. Mowed the yard. Came out nice. Mowed about half the parkway & ran over a large beer can. I think a chunk got jammed in a spindle. The blades won't turn & the belt started smoking. Put the Ariens away & finished with my beloved Ranch King.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Dropped the deck & looked for obstructions. Found none. I'll remove the covers & check the belt in a few days.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Left front tire is flat. Tube has a leak at the valve. Always something...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Tube is patched. Found a small hole about an inch away from the valve. Used a piece of motorcycle inner tube to make a patch & some rubber cement. Gotta clean & repack the wheel bearings (might as well do both wheels), then paint both front wheels, as well as both rears.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Installed the tube & mounted the tire onto the rim. Holds air. Yay. Repacked the outer wheel bearing & mounted the wheel on the tractor. Didn't paint the wheels yet. Way too many other projects need attention first.


----------



## Country Boy

What did you ever do with the GT17 you picked up? I looked it up, and it was originally sold to a Mr. Batson in Westchester IL on 9-4-81.


----------



## jhngardner367

Hey,Rich,long time,no hear!
How's things for you?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Country Boy said:


> What did you ever do with the GT17 you picked up? I looked it up, and it was originally sold to a Mr. Batson in Westchester IL on 9-4-81.


Still have it. Removed the rear pto & switch to install on my S16H.

Saw the guy that gave it to me. He tried to sell me some tools or something after screwing me out of $50 cash & the Kohler engine that was supposed to go with the GT. I asked him if he had the $50 he owed me. He mumbled something stupid, so I asked if he wanted a punch in the mouth. He said No & left McDonald's.


----------



## Country Boy

If you ever do want to locate an engine for it, look for a KT 17 Series II rather than the original KT 17. The Series II have pressurized lubrication vs splash lube on the originals. It usually says Series II on the shroud and the spec numbers are in a different range than the older ones. Otherwise you can fit a Briggs or newer Kohler twin in there with a little bit of shoehorning or possibly cutting the frame a bit. They put Kohler Command engines in the Grand Sierra's which used the same basic frame as the GT's with a little deeper cutout on the sides.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I was hoping to get the engine with it, but the ass clown screwed me out of it. He expected me to be thankful for getting a free tractor. With the engine, seat & other stuff missing, I doubt it will ever be anything more than a parts tractor. I have it up for sale right now. Doubtful anyone will buy it. Worth a try, though. I've got so many projects going on right now it's not high on my list of priorities.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs




----------



## fatjay

Sounds like you're making good use of it. I have my S14 in the garage, blower and cab hooked up, and ready for the white stuff.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Jay, that's the S16H in the pics. Just decided to take a couple recent pics. Gotta hook up the snowblower, wheel weights & tire chains before the white stuff falls.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Hooked up the snowblower to the Ariens today. Could not find the hitch pin that secures the driveshaft. Still have to attach the driveshaft, pin, wheel weights & chains. Found another hitch pin that fits in the middle of the night that works. See some light misty snowflakes starting to fall...

Also, stacked the Ariens mower deck & a few others, along with the Ariens rear mounted bagger onto a pallet against the shed & covered with a tarp. 

Installed 4 floodlight bulbs in 2 security light fixtures. The one in the driveway won't shut off, the one in front of the house only stays on for 3 seconds. Freaking headache.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I need one spring for the snowblower. The Ariens part# is 08317700. Does anyone here have one, or know where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy

They are still available from Ariens for roughly $32 suggested list. If you can't find an OEM one, see if you can find a generic spring off the shelf that's close and grab two so they balance each other out. I'm assuming that's one of the lift springs for your blower. They are just to assist the hydraulic lift in lifting the unit and help it float. Tension isn't exactly critical.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Took the snowblower & tire chains off the Ariens today, then took a pic with the Ranch King.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## CG-Design

Hey just wanted to share my Ariens build. It’s obviously become quite an addiction


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Fresh pic taken today. Charged up the battery & woke her up from her winter nap. Aired up her tires & the dump trailer tires. Wiped everything down & gave my son & some local kiddies a ride.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Hooked up the snowblower today, with the help of my son. Had to wirebrush the driveshaft & oil it. Left ot on the pallet I stored the snowblower on & somehow it wound up in the mud. Moved up the bracket that holds the chute directional crank lever. The exhaust pipe blows directly onto the shaft. I could cut the pipe at an angle, cut it shorter & add an elbow, or move the bracket up. I went the easy route. Wiped everything down, greased the auger & the steering. Sitting out in the driveway ready for snow. Still need to install the tire chains. I need to buy some small bungees to keep the chains tight & a few tarps to cover tractors.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Tire chains installed, bungees installed & unit put into service twice so far. Both shear bolts snapped, so I need replacements. Battery brought inside to thaw out during the "polar vortex".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Bought 2 shear bolts at Ace Hardware for $7. Didn't have time to order online. Used my own lock nuts. Compared a pic of the correct bolts on ebay to what Ace had. Took a gamble & nailed it. Once I throw a charge on the battery, I can drop it in & I'm ready for battle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Not as ready for battle as I thought. Bad fuel line has drained my gas tank. Twice. Gotta wait for a little warmer weather so I can replace the fuel line. Always something...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

Well that sucks TecumsehBriggs! If it gets too warm, you may have trouble selling the blower. I'm sure that the weather will warm nicely for a bit, then we'll get hit with a few more big dumps of snow. We usually do anyways.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

The Ariens is a keeper. Haven't really had enough snow to use the snowblower attachment, except for twice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

40 degree day today. Pulled the gas tank & tunnel cover from the Ariens & replaced all fuel lines. Every inch was cracked & dry rotted. Cleaned the gas tank & wiped everything down. Installed the battery & started her up. Drove her around & cleared the last of the snow on the driveway. Everything working the way it should.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Lost the big hitch pin that secures the front drive shaft to the snowblower shaft. It still works without it, but should still be there. Snow is melting. I may find it unless the city snowplow took it far away. Almost time to remove the snowblower anyway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Snowblower removed & stashed away on a pallet, under a tarp. Tire chains off & in a bucket in the shed. Gotta clean the carb & fuel pump.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Pulled the carb & thoroughly disassembled & cleaned it out. Float bowl full of crumbled graham crackers. Float bowl gasket broken in a bunch of pieces. Ordered a carb repair kit on ebay. Nobody had one locally. Also replaced the fuel hose from the fuel pump to the carb. It was old & cracking. The hose from the tank to the pump is new as of last winter.






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Carb kit arrived. Only used 2 gaskets from the kit, both bowl gaskets. 

Anybody know what the wide gasket that covers most of the float bowl really does? There wasn't one in the carb when I took it apart.

Anyhoo, gaskets in, carb on, Ariens running.

Kit made in Brazil. Float pivot pin too thick. Saved the float valve & float bowl screw gasket for another time.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Ariens starts up & runs good. Used it today to haul stuff in the dump cart. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

Well TecumsehBriggs, you've done some good bit of work on that Ariens, must feel good when it all comes together!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I love this old workhorse. I still want to clean up the body & hood, then repaint. Life keeps getting in the way. Shoulda had the snowblower repainted by now, as well as the wheels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Started her up & drove around the yard today. Gotta keep the juices flowing. Started right up. Runs good since I rebuilt the carb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Used the Ariens with dump trailer to pick up all the leaves, twigs, branches & rotten fence pieces & dumped into the burn pit. 

Drove the son around the block before filling up the dump trailer. At 13, he still enjoys tractor rides. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

How do you remove the pulleys from the spindles? I have to remove the spindles for service or replacement. Are they threaded on, or are they splined? Please help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Figured it out. Now I need one jackshaft (53110500) & one housing (03104400). The bearings are easy to find. Also need the pulleys. Where can I get those?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver

Man.... You are *not* going to like the price on any one of these parts

*53110500 Shaft*
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/53110500

*03104400 Housing (NOS part)*.... Here's two on E-bay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ariens-Gra...077702?hash=item4da97dd486:g:lzEAAOSwPjNeeN7d

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ARIENS-GRA...842512?hash=item56dc28b410:g:34UAAOSwDptexpJK

*07306000 Spindle pulley*
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/plyv-450-wkey-salem-p-988955.html


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Those are the ones I found. Lucky me, huh? At least I can cheap out on the bearings, belt & idler pulley.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

831002 deck originally purchased with tractor in 74.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I was hoping to use the spindles from a later GT deck, number 831012. Different. Pulleys welded on top of the spindles? Odd.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver

That's what happens when you go replacing major parts on old, worn out, crap that saw it's best days back in the 60's.. Bill on my hip replacement last year was close to $40K

Forget about finding NOS parts that some Knucklehead thinks are worth gold. Look for something readily available that a guy with skills like you can make work.

With that Ariens setup, you need a really "low profile" spindle. Get out the tape measure and see if an Oregon 82-349 spindle assembly, they run on a 72" Exmark Lazer Z deck, would work for you? They run $80 for a complete spindle assembly brand new.

They only rise above the deck plate about an 1 1/2" to the bottom of the pulley. The pulleys are 8" and it runs the standard 5/8" round center hole for Exmark blades









https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-82-349-Exmark-Spindle-Assembly/dp/B0018TWMFS


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Thanks. I'll look into those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got a buddy who's going to make a smelter. Gonna attempt to cast a mold from my good spindle housing & make 2 out of aluminum. Got a bunch of busted mower engines we can melt down. 

Ordered 4 bearings, a belt & an idler pulley on ebay. Gonna try to salvage the spindle that got the threads on top mooshed removing the pulley.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Bought 2 new/old stock pulleys on ebay to replace the crusty originals. Should arrive in a couple days, along with the other parts. Getting closer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Deck rust cleaned up & treated. Need to rinse & prime. Gotta flip the deck over & clean up as much as I can from that angle.

Wirebrushed, electrolysis bath, sanded, primed & painted spindle pulleys gloss white. Wirebrushed every bolt, nut & washer, then put in a bucket to soak in Gibbs oil. Tried to clean up original idler pulley, but bearings are seized up solid. New idler from Stens too big. Won't work.





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FredM

Your home cleaning treatment brings the parts up clean TB, are you keeping the Ariens when you get this all back together?.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

FredM said:


> Your home cleaning treatment brings the parts up clean TB, are you keeping the Ariens when you get this all back together?.


She's not going anywhere, Fred. I really like this old Ariens, even though she's starting to cost me a little money. Got about $75 into this new deck repair. Gonna be another $80 or so pretty soon. I need a spindle housing & I don't have the patience to wait for other people or for parts to fall into my lap for free. I think I had less than $150 total invested in the Ariens before the recent repair, so it's not like it's breaking the bank. Even if I could use newer aftermarket spindle assemblies, I would still need 3 of them. Trying to keep her original, as much as possible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FredM

You hang in there TB, a spindle housing may show up eventually, I can understand wanting to keep the Ariens all original too, best of luck finding your parts.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Sent the replacement idler pulley back for refund today. Seller sent a pre-paid shipping label. My wife printed it out at work, then brought it home. I packed it up & dropped it off at the post office. 

Trying to keep costs down, but looks like the pulley I need is $30. Cripes. I'll keep looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Pulled the trigger & bought a spindle housing on ebay. Should arrive in a couple days. Original, new/old stock with a little surface rust. It'll get an electrolysis bath & paint before it gets installed. Still gotta clean up the threads on top of both jack shafts & find the correct idler pulley. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Spindle housing arrived today. Should clean up nicely.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Spindle housing went thru electo bath & acid spritz. Rust gone. 

Loosened up the bearings on the original idler pulley after failing to find one locally. Refund coming soon for ebay idler. 

Both spindle shafts going on a lathe in a day or two to straighten out the threads. After some rust remediation & paint, the deck will be ready for reassembly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Idler









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FredM

TB!! have you thought of drilling the spot welds out and replacing the bearing, use steel pop rivets or small bolts to lock the idler back together, works ok for me.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Yes, but it's working for now. There are 14 spotwelds on this thing. I'll spray some brake cleaner & oil it up. Seems like a lot of work for a $15 pulley.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Found some rust thru on the idler pulley, so I mixed up some JB Weld & spread it along the rusted & pitted areas. Let it cure overnight & sanded it down, then painted the pulley with gloss black POR15. Painted the pulley bracket too. The spindle housings will probably get a coat of POR15 as well.

Got the threads straightened out on one spindle shaft. My buddy is gonna run the shaft on his lathe & straighten out the threads on the other shaft. Gotta sand, sandblast or grind the underside of the Ariens deck & probably coat with POR15. 

So close...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Idler pulley & bracket painted.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Both spindle housings cleaned, primed & painted gloss black. Washed, sanded & primed the upper part of the deck where the pulleys & belt go. Sanded again a day later. 
Wirebrushed, cleaned, primed & painted the driveshaft adaptor for the snowblower attachment gloss black. 
Installed the washer & locknut on the idler pulley.
Plenty more to do before it can mow again.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

1st pic is Ariens deck starting to be cleaned. 2nd pic is after an application of acid. Hard to tell there was white paint intermingled with all that rust.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Painted the underside with gloss black POR15. Waited 24 hours & gave it a 2nd coat. Painted part of the topside where the pulleys & belt go & inside the tunnel where the gearbox mounts to. Had to bend the brush 90 degrees to fit in the confined space under the tunnel. Seems to have worked ok.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got a couple coats of Valspar gloss white tractor paint on the Ariens deck. Ready for reassembly.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got one spindle assembled today. New housing, new bearings, new woodruff key.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Installed the mostly new spindle onto the deck using original hardware. Installed one of the new pulleys & installed the new deck belt. Also installed the idler pulley assembly & metal plate under the deck that covers the gearbox pulley. Had to install 2 new bolts with nuts to replace 2 ogled out holes from self tapping screws. Installed 2 blades, 1 on the new spindle & the other on the center/gearbox spindle. Waiting on my buddy to redo the threads on the other spindle shaft so I can reassemble the other outer spindle assembly. Getting closer... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Pics required, or it didn't happen, right?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Buddy dropped off my other spindle shaft today. He sent pics of the repair process. He bought a grade 8 nut, cut it in half, set it in a vise at the end of the threads & used a pipe wrench to unscrew the shaft from the nut. After that he ran it on the lathe to remove the folded over threads. 

So, I installed a new bearing in the housing using anti-seize, cleaned, greased & installed the spacer, shaft & 2nd bearing. New woodruff key was next. Had to file the groove slightly for the key to fit. Installed the assembly onto the deck, then the new pulley. Installed the belt onto the pulley, then the blade, dome washer, lock washer & bolt. Sprayed the entire underside of the deck with fluid film. Used a brush to work it in & spread it around. Previously painted the underside with gloss black POR-15.

Getting closer. Still have to install the height adjuster assembly, attachment brackets & pulley covers & grease the pto shaft. Then I can install the deck on the Ariens, just in time to remove it & install the snowthrower attachment.



















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## bubbagoat

I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## FredM

If they only made mower decks like that today, remarkable condition for its age, you are doing a good job on that one TB


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

FredM said:


> If they only made mower decks like that today, remarkable condition for its age, you are doing a good job on that one TB


It is one heavy son of a gun, even with the blades & spindles off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

After about 20 minutes of searching, I finally found the 3 clamps that secure the height adjuster assembly to the deck. Installed using the appropriate hardware & lubed generously with fluid film. Installed the subframe & quick attachment brackets. Lubed them up real good, too.

I noticed a bunch of rust & friction in the height adjustment rollers. Removed the shaft, washers & rollers. Sanded down the shaft & wirebrushed all washers. Seemed like 2 washers were missing, so I added 2 more. Cleaned the bore of the rollers with a brush & sprayed silicone lube inside. Sprayed acid on the shaft to stop the rust. Painted one side of the washers with black POR-15. 

Tomorrow the washers get flipped over & painted. The shaft will get cleaned tomorrow & painted with POR-15 as well.
Once hardened, everything will get lubed up with fluid film, then reassembled. After that, I reattach the pulley covers, grease the driveshaft & install on the tractor. 
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Installed the pulley covers using original hardware. Missing 2 bolts. Worry about that later. Replaced the washers with new, larger washers. 

Installed the deck on the tractor. Had to bend a larger hitch pin after a smaller one flew off when testing. Tried to level the deck, but doesn't seem to work. Had to drop the deck after getting it all hooked up so I could gain access to the adjuster. Locked up solid. Pulled the 2 cotter pins & clamped the adjuster in the vise. Ran the nut off with an air impact tool, wirebrushed the threads, oiled it up & reinstalled. Didn't seem to change much. Anyhoo, I ran a small zip tie on the end of the hitch pin to keep it from flying off. 

Ran it around the yard a little bit. The grass was already short from mowing a couple days ago. Seemed to cut pretty well. It had better considering the money I spent on this project. $88 for the new spindle housing, $20 for 2 new pulleys, $28 for 4 bearings, $9 for a new belt. About $137 total, not including paint. 

So far my free Ariens has cost me $316.48. Considering what these cost new, I'd say I came out ahead. Next I have to paint the front wheels, pull the rear wheel weights & paint the rear wheels, paint the drawbar which had the paint scraped off from pulling a dump trailer, a little fiberglass work & a paint job. Still gotta sand down & paint the snowblower, too. 
































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill

Looking good TecumsehBriggs!!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Removed the mower deck, cleaned the small amout of grass & dirt that was on it & stowed it inside the shed for the winter. 

Installed the snowblower on the front. Drove it out to the driveway & covered with a tarp. Gotta find the hitch pin for the pto shaft & install it. I think I dropped it in the area where the Ariens was parked. The shaft won't come off, it doesn't have enough room. The snowblower has to be moved forward about 6" before the driveshaft will clear the pto. The pin belongs there, so it will be installed as soon as I find it, along with a zip tie to keep it from launching into space when I use the snowblower.

Next step, tire chains...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Tire chains installed & snugged up with 6 mini bungees per wheel. Zip tie added to hitch pin to keep it from launching into space. Ready for snow, sitting under a tarp in the driveway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Ran the Ariens in the snow for the 1st time this winter on January 26th. Cleared my driveway, the area by the mailbox & 3 neighbors' driveways without a hitch. 2 of the 3 neighbors have thanked me. One didn't for some reason. Probably ought to raise the skids a little. Pretty sure this thing was set up for a gravel driveway.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Raised the skid shoes & swapped a wheel from the parts tractor. Had a tire rip open, but the inner tube was still doing its job. Got the old tire off the wheel & ready for cleanup & paint. The inner tube is still good & I'll reuse it when I need to.





































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Time to remove the tire chains, wheel weights & snowthrower. Spring has sprung.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Finally got around to removing the tire chains, put them in a bucket, drove the Ariens into the backyard, removed the snowthrower attachment & set it on a pallet against the shed & covered it with a tarp. 

Gonna need 2 new front tires, sand & repaint the snowthrower, sand & repaint the wheels, etc. The list goes on & on. It always does.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Pulled the trigger on these, made by MassFX. 7.1mm tread depth, 4 ply. $60+tax, free shipping.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Took the Ariens for a ride around the block today. She appreciated the exercise.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

